# jobs and tattoos



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2010)

inspired by that Dreads tread....

I've got highly visable tattoos which has always presented a problem to finding work.

I'd like to hear of peoples experiences with this issue as well. it's a lot harder of an issue to work with because you can't just cut your hair or change your clothes, you're stuck with it. 

know of any places on earth that pay well and don't discriminate? or which places it's easier to find average work (some cities have wider minds)? ect?


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had my share of problems with this before. After working for a friend screen printing off and on for two years, I took full advantage of the fact I could get tattoos where ever I wanted...then that fell though. After that I did spend a couple of months looking (almost half heartedly I will admit) and no one ever called me back. I always hid my arms and chest by appropriate shirts, but it was a little difficult hiding knuckle tattoos. After a few failed attempts, I learned to just hide my hands while talking to prospective employers. I finally landing a job at a petstore, and continued to wear a long sleeve uniform shirt provided for me. For the first couple of weeks I used make up to hide my knuckles, which was pointless considering my hands were always in fish tanks. After a while I stopped trying to hide them (well except from the managers) and I'm pretty sure the majority of employees were aware of them. The way figured it, hell they hired me already! The worse they were likely to do was bring up the issue and I'd have to fix it. This never happened, and I worked there for some time. 

I think it really depends on what kind of work a person is looking for, and where the tattoos are. The easier it is to hide them, the easier it will be to find work. You also want to look in the right places. Despite the fact almost everyone is decorated with tattoos, many companies still have a strict policy against them. Smaller, non corporate companies is where its at.

Additionally you could always call ahead and ask them what their policy is on the issue and then address it accordingly or just avoid the place all together. 

There are more tattoos that I do want, and they will likely be more visible (hands) then the ones I already have. This almost seems stupid to me considering I know personally it can be hard to get work, but I guess I am just hoping by the time I'm done traveling companies will be more progressive and tolerant of body mods. Only time will tell.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Jun 7, 2010)

I've had a lot of trouble finding work over the years. I find that certain cities are more tolerant than others. I've had jobs in Minneapolis before, employers seem much more open and accepting in similar cities. However the jobs I've had have been fairly limilted, usually stuck back in a kitchen cooking/washing dishes where I can't been seen too much, something which Is fine with me. Money is money, and jobs like that are better than nothing.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a tattoo oon my neck and a tiny one on my hand. i can't imagine having full on face tattoos! (though yours are bad ass Drunken, still, damn)

I knew a person once that got a crazy check because someone deemed him unemployable due to his facial tats (he was kinda crazy... but "sane" people don't usually get facial tats so it works)


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah I know some people that have gotten SSI because they had their faces tattooed and were deemed unemployable. I was thinking about applying for it myself if I ever find a place to settle down.


----------



## toadflack (Jun 11, 2010)

I have tattoo's in my ears and I've been turned down many times but it's also been shitty jobs at restaurants and pretty much any place of business that was corporate. Yeah I know CA cut that SSI shit out for face tatts, to many people getting covered in prison.


----------



## JahDucky (Jun 12, 2010)

Makeup is cool and all and that whole Kat Von D coverup doesnt do a whole lot of anything. Stage makeup is great! Its waterproof and is meant to last for quite a while. I used stage makeup on my knuckles when I was job hunting. Another thing to look at is the demographic. Chances are if the demographic is ancient old blue heads you prolly wouldnt get the job without covering. but if the demographic consists of a crowd 45-50 and under non corporate type folks you might not need to cover at all. I worked in food with my septum and knuckles exposed. for now im volunteering for my grama(as the bitch i am i dare her to tell me to hide em...im volunteering my time)


----------



## Mouse (Jun 14, 2010)

where do you get stage make up? i've thought about trying that before. I'd be fine with makeup. my old job used to try to get my to put band aids over my stuff and that HURTS after a while, if they even stick right to begin with.


----------



## Bizaeea (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm suprised not as many people know about Gatlinburg, TN as they should. If you happen to be around there in the summer, and maybe even Christmas season, there's thousands of tourists coming in an out every day. I go there and normally get four of five job offers a day. I don't have any tattoos myself yet, and my only piercing is my left ear at a 4, but I know plenty of people there that do. My friend has dreads past his ass, sleeve tattoos, including his neck, and the inside of his upper lip pierced, but he's worked at Ober Gatlinburg running ski lifts for a few years. Plus, it's the kind of place where you can talk to a guy, do henna tattoos for a week or so, and then up and leave. Most jobs there besides the restaraunts are good for short term, and if you want something longer term but can't get hired by a typical business, well hey, there's a Hard Rock Cafe, and plenty of little, locally owned shops that took cues from places like Hot Topic. So if you're ever in East TN and can get in there, and need a spot of cash, try it out. I've been there every summer for three years now, and always end up finishing off the season with close to 10k saved up, not counting what I'd already spent, which is usually quite a bit.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 15, 2010)

great tip!!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 15, 2010)

i looked up tattoo cover makeup online and Tattoo Camo seems to get the best reviews out of all the brands I've found. 

I think I'll be ordering some here soon because I'm just at the beginning of my job hunting, got a few calls and emails for interviews and I don't feel like going in all tattooed this time around. 

Camouflage makeup concealer for blemishes tattoo


----------



## carnytrash (Jun 21, 2010)

Dermablend is reported to work really well for covering up ink, tho I have not used it myself.

There are a lot more open-minded companies out there than one would think, but it definitely depends on where you are and what the demographic is. Around here, I have seen people with full sleeves working in bars and clothing shops...some of which are NOT considered 'alternative'. It never hurts to try, and the worst anyone can say is no.


----------



## blacklines (Jun 27, 2010)

What I have found to be more important than hiding tats is to simply have a wide variety of experience when it comes to working... learn a trade, find a niche, and as long as you can do the work, you'll likely find a place that will hire you. I have worked as a welder, a glass blower, a blacksmith, a framing carpenter, a roofer, and on and on--trade work kicks ass, and usually the people hiring you dont give a shit what you look like


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 27, 2010)

Im fucked...ohh well stop by your local restaraunt and say hi to me and nails. We'll be the ones doing dishes in the back next to the empty beer cooler...


----------



## Mouse (Jun 29, 2010)

blacklines said:


> What I have found to be more important than hiding tats is to simply have a wide variety of experience when it comes to working... learn a trade, find a niche, and as long as you can do the work, you'll likely find a place that will hire you. I have worked as a welder, a glass blower, a blacksmith, a framing carpenter, a roofer, and on and on--trade work kicks ass, and usually the people hiring you dont give a shit what you look like


 

very true. that's what I'm currently working towards.


----------



## menu (Jun 29, 2010)

Drunken Hearted Man said:


> Yeah I know some people that have gotten SSI because they had their faces tattooed and were deemed unemployable. I was thinking about applying for it myself if I ever find a place to settle down.


 
yeah I heard cali is a guaranteed SSI check for facials. me and sarah are looking into this here in CO. I want my damn wingnut check


----------



## Mouse (Jun 29, 2010)

it don't pay much, though. that's for damn sure. my friend only got like 700$/month. half that paid rent in a really shitty section 8 place. living off of like 300/month is pretty hard.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Ima be opening up my own recording studio in NOLA so with that and something else, I think I'll be o.k


----------



## Mouse (Jun 29, 2010)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Well Ima be opening up my own recording studio in NOLA so with that and something else, I think I'll be o.k


 
Oil Slick Records?


----------



## Mouse (Jun 29, 2010)

Chalmbers said:


> Brutally Pwned Records? (BP Records) lol


 
lmao OUCH


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2010)

just fyi, they stopped giving ssi check to people for facial tats like 6-7 years ago. that's what ive heard anyways.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt Pist said:


> just fyi, they stopped giving ssi check to people for facial tats like 6-7 years ago. that's what ive heard anyways.


 
Yeah I heard something like that too a while back. Good thing I'm technically crazy on paper, so I think I'm good either way ha..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2010)

what we really need is a tutorial on how to "look/act" crazy enough to qualify!


----------



## LeilaniRose (Jun 30, 2010)

Factory jobs, they dont give a fuck and usually pay pretty well.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Drunken Hearted Man said:


> Yeah I heard something like that too a while back. Good thing I'm technically crazy on paper, so I think I'm good either way ha..


 
yeah that's pretty much how I've seen it work. like i said, "sane" people don't typically get facial tats so it's a pretty heavy sign that there are underlying problems lol


----------



## menu (Jul 5, 2010)

I met some old riders in SF last year that got theirs first shot and they just told me they both just went in and would talk to the walls. they got housed up for the year that it took to approve em too. not sure how well this would work but Im gonna find a quack to help me get mine


----------



## Mouse (Jul 18, 2010)

put the wrong link in that last post. oops


----------



## JahDucky (Aug 19, 2010)

Stage makeup can be purchased at a costume shop. every citys got one so hunt it down and look into ben nye.


----------

